# Dog Trainers & Deity



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Why is it that so many in the working dog world want to deify their trainer? 

In general it doesn't seem like people do that with most other professions and tradesmen. So what is it about dog trainers that causes some people to glorify them as if they're the messiah? Show me one of these people and I'll show you a good prospect for a cult. Get real and get a freaking clue people.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Actually this happens at the top of many specialized professions. In business too, someone that has a reputation for negotiating difficult deals that others in the industry aren't able to for example.

Some people go a little overboard in the dog world, but its certainly not limited to dog trainers.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Actually this happens at the top of many specialized professions. In business too, someone that has a reputation for negotiating difficult deals that others in the industry aren't able to for example.
> 
> Some people go a little overboard in the dog world, but its certainly not limited to dog trainers.


What about the medical profession? The MD as god seems to me to be very common thinking.

Sports: coaches?

Actually, the list seems unlimited, now that I think about it.


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

That's all true to an extent. It's just been my impression that dog trainers get taken to a different level. Maybe it's because of some of these idiots that christen themselves names like "The Dogman" and the groupies that fall for their bullshit. What a joke. LOL!


----------



## Betty Mathena (Apr 19, 2006)

Patrick Murray said:


> That's all true to an extent. It's just been my impression that dog trainers get taken to a different level. Maybe it's because of some of these idiots that christen themselves names like "The Dogman" and the groupies that fall for their bullshit. What a joke. LOL!


Not to worry, they are all worshiping false Gods. *MY* trainer is the true second coming..... :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Betty Mathena said:


> Not to worry, they are all worshiping false Gods. *MY* trainer is the true second coming..... :lol:


NO! It's MY trainer! 
Isn't this the most common reason for wars to start? :lol: :lol: ;-)


----------



## Betty Mathena (Apr 19, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> NO! It's MY trainer!
> Isn't this the most common reason for wars to start? :lol: :lol: ;-)


Exactly what went through my mind!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I hereby declare war on all of you. Now you will all be forced to do some MWD training instead of that pussy Schutzhund crap! I guess you'll all have to switch to Mondio because afterall, its the only REAL sport that most closely mimics MWD training!

*let the war commence*


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> I hereby declare war on all of you. Now you will all be forced to do some MWD training instead of that pussy Schutzhund crap! I guess you'll all have to switch to Mondio because afterall, its the only REAL sport that most closely mimics MWD training!



Are you filling in for someone?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Betty Mathena (Apr 19, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> I hereby declare war on all of you. Now you will all be forced to do some MWD training instead of that pussy Schutzhund crap! I guess you'll all have to switch to Mondio because afterall, its the only REAL sport that most closely mimics MWD training!
> 
> *let the war commence*


You can not defeat us, Schutzhund is the land of light AND we have cookies.

Resistance is futile............


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

What kind of cookies?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I think that it comes from having a dog and trying to get "X" accomplished trying again and again, then going to a club, seminar, or whatever and this person gets exactly what you have been trying to accomplish with your dog in a short period of time. It doesn't matter that you are standing right there, it happens before your eyes, and it is magic.

There are many situations like this, and training well is not something that just anyone can do. I do not know why, it is, to me like the dog that does **** all and then gets a new owner, and comes around immediatly.........magic ! ! 

Control freaks under the spell of a control freak.......:lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

AND....... Of course Sch people get cookies, the training is basic, and you have plenty of time for baking.


----------



## Betty Mathena (Apr 19, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> What kind of cookies?


Magic ones, sinfully good but no calories.


----------



## Betty Mathena (Apr 19, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> AND....... Of course Sch people get cookies, the training is basic, and you have plenty of time for baking.


Shoot, that was good Jeff.......:lol: :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

As everyone knows, Ringsports are the future.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> AND....... Of course Sch people get cookies, the training is basic, and you have plenty of time for baking.



LOL!!!! Excellent....


----------



## Betty Mathena (Apr 19, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> LOL!!!! Excellent....


 
Much to my dismay I think he scored a two pointer there............


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I can do this all day.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Of course, many of those at the top actually EARNED their reputations and the subsequent respect of many out there. For me, I go with trainers who I can relate to, whos teaching style meshes with my ability to learn. I am lucky to have some top teachers near me as well as Dean in Oklahoma.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm sorry, did someone call? uhh make my snickerdoodle please.

DFrost


----------



## marcy bukkit (Oct 4, 2007)

**too busy baking cookies to do any dog training today


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I can do this all day.



Hmmmm ....... lots of extra time....... shouldn't you be baking?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Baking is for Schutzhunders. Ring guys just eat them.


----------



## Betty Mathena (Apr 19, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Baking is for Schutzhunders. Ring guys just eat them.


You guys don't have *REAL* cookies.:lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Betty Mathena said:


> You guys don't have *REAL* cookies.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Sure we do.......we TAKE them from Schutzhunders........I can do this all day.


----------

